# jobs in toronto



## geoff jarrow (May 21, 2010)

hi my name is geoff and i was wondering if anyone has any information about work permits for semi skilled workers in toronto or does anybody know of any employment opportunitys in that area cheers


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

geoff jarrow said:


> hi my name is geoff and i was wondering if anyone has any information about work permits for semi skilled workers in toronto or does anybody know of any employment opportunitys in that area cheers


Hi Geoff,

Please take a look at this website.

Welcome Page | Page d'accueil - It's Canada's official immigration and citizenship web. You'll find plenty of info there.

Moreover, you can check out a couple of job ad webs such as 

1.workopolis.com 
2.monster.ca

Cheers


----------

